# Those wounds did not heal it seems



## gertvanjoe (22/7/17)

https://www.google.com/search?q=Che...efox-b-ab&gfe_rd=cr&ei=9L5yWdisNumo8weHy7DoDA

Loved his style of singing (ok sometimes it could be more accurately described as screaming, but still)


----------



## ASCIIcat (28/7/17)

This is something that has been eating at me for the entire week, was rather upset when I first found out.
Old Linkin Park was always my go to music during some of the toughest times in my life

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Khan83 (31/7/17)

Watch the concert video of him singing Adele's "Rolling the deep". I would pick his version over Adele's any day.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

